# Is the 'secret' ingredient really secret? Do you have one?



## BlakeReviews (May 9, 2014)

After watching numerous episodes of Iron Chef America, I can't help but wonder if the 'secret' ingredient isn't really known to the chefs prior to the unveiling at the start of the hour of cooking. Seems like there are too many special ingredients along with specialized cooking utensils plus the chefs not appearing to have to think about what they might cook.






Do you think the chefs know the secret ingredient in advance of the competition? If they do, then what is secret about it? And out of curiosity, do you have what so called "secret" ingredient?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 10, 2014)

It's reality tv, everything is scripted.

"There is a sucker born every minute." - David Hannum


----------



## MowgFace (May 10, 2014)

On the behind the scenes, they mentioned most chefs have a plan that they mostly commit to no matter the "secret ingredient"

However, I'm on the "it's scripted" bus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 10, 2014)

I believe I heard somewhere that the contestants are informed ahead of time that it will be 1 of 3 choices of "mystery". 
Either way, I'd rather gouge my eyeballs out with fondue forks than watch 45 seconds of Iron Chef America. The original Japanese one is great, but the team of Alton Brown and Kevin Brauch makes me want to stick really long bamboo skewers in my earholes and burn The Food Network down to the ground!
Don't get me started on Batali!


----------



## Chuckles (May 10, 2014)

You get three possible ingredients and the one they pick is a 'surprise'. You have plenty of time to write the menu and practice at the restaurant before you go to the show.


----------



## labor of love (May 10, 2014)

usually the contestants are just preparing a variation of a dish they already serve at their own restuarants. the show is ultimately one big ad space for celebrity chefs.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 10, 2014)

I've wondered about this myself. It looks too rehearsed to be off the cuff. Though these days I only watch if it's Morimoto, Cora, Symon or GZ. I can't stand the rest of them.


----------



## BeerChef (May 11, 2014)

The Iron Chef knows what the ingredient will be and the challenger knows it's one of three possible options given to them before hand. The producers rationale behind it is the iron Chef films a few episodes in a short period of time and the challenger will probably do it once in their lives. Don't know if I agree with it but it is what it is.


----------



## panda (May 11, 2014)

the dishes they come up with sound really gross


----------



## labor of love (May 11, 2014)

panda said:


> the dishes they come up with sound really gross


you dont know what youre talking about. im pretty sure trout eyeball ice cream is delish.:eek2:


----------



## rami_m (May 11, 2014)

The original japanese version get shown often here in oz. I followed regularly. Never seen the us version looks like I am not missing much.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 12, 2014)

rami_m said:


> The original japanese version get shown often here in oz. I followed regularly. Never seen the us version looks like I am not missing much.



You're not unless you are a fan of bobby flay. 8 out of 10 episodes are whatever chef vs bobby flay. Blah!


----------



## rami_m (May 12, 2014)

Bobby who ?


----------



## bourneoo (May 12, 2014)

I know that its from a recipe book that I should purchase its just that there's 2 things 

keeping me from buying it 1) I only want it for one or two things 2) I don't have the money!

So could someone tell me the McDonalds french fries recipe from the cookbook "Even More Top 

Secret Recipes" by Todd Wilbur?


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 12, 2014)

bourneoo said:


> I know that its from a recipe book that I should purchase its just that there's 2 things
> 
> keeping me from buying it 1) I only want it for one or two things 2) I don't have the money!
> 
> ...



Why not just buy the recipe for 79 cents? 

http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/mcdonalds-french-fries-recipe.html


----------



## Lizzardborn (May 12, 2014)

And here is completely free how some guy reverse engineers them and adapts them to non industrial equipment.

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...ake-perfect-mcdonalds-style-french-fries.html


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2014)

I'll tell you what my secret ingredient is. Salt. Motherf****rs need to learn how to use it.


----------



## Talim (May 13, 2014)

They actually add propriety flavorings to the french fries, probably through the oil, to make it taste like what it used to taste like when they used to cook it with beef fat so you're never going to make MCd's french fries at home unless you have access to that flavoring.


----------



## Nmko (May 13, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I'll tell you what my secret ingredient is. Salt. Motherf****rs need to learn how to use it.



+1 Totally agree...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 13, 2014)

i just watched Kung Fu panda!! apparently the secret ingredient is..there is no secret ingredient!!

shhhh!!!


----------

